

California starts building high-speed rail system between LA and San Francisco - disbelief
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7493159/california-high-speed-rail-system-construction-los-angeles-san-francisco

======
api
So much opposition to something other first world countries have in abundance.
I guess infrastructure is communism to American right wingers, or more likely
there's a very strong automobile lobby still active to block any move toward
building out more rail transit. The auto and oil lobbies are historically why
America has third world transportation infrastructure.

